# My Canary won't use the swing..



## Ghost465 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello! I've recently got a beautiful Canary bird (it's been only 2 days now). The cage he was in when we got him had no toys so we bought him a mirror and a swing (getting a bell as well soon) to keep him entertained 

We placed the swing in the cage and covered him 'cause it was night.
The next day we kept an eye on him to see if he's gonna use the swing but surprisingly he seemed to be a bit afraid of the swing. He kept going close to the swing, pushing it with his beak and then backing away. I have no clue why he's doing that instead of playing with it (he seems to like the mirror though) but could it be because he needs time to get used to the swing? Or is it because he isn't used to his new house yet? (he does sing sometimes in the morning so I'm assuming he's comfortable in our house).

Thank you in advance


----------



## Ghost465 (Jul 2, 2013)

Bump. -10chars-


----------

